# Adoption Quesitons (moved to General Rescue)



## cw0802 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post here so I apologize if this isn't the correct forum.

I'm close to adpoting a GSD from a local GSD rescue and have narrowed it down to one. I've met him and not only is he stunning, but he appears to be very well mannered but that was about a 15 minute meeting. I respect and trust this organization greatly as they look at the adoptions on a case by case basis and don't have many strict rules. 

A huge part of my mentality is when you don't know much about something, don't act like you're knowledgeable, be honest and open about your lack of knowledge and don't hesitate to ask stupid questions.

So, here i am asking stupid questions to the people I can learn from.

What sort of quesitons should I ask about this GSD? I've already asked about heartworm and his hips. They both check out ok, but is there anything more specific I should ask?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

This may sound obvious and you might have already done it, but ask lots of details about WHY he's a rescue. A lot of rescues may require special attention to certain areas of training, and you should know what you're getting yourself into. 

~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old? Ask about reactivity to other dogs, people , cats , or kids. Food aggressions? Resource guarding? Keep in mind that most if not all issues can be worked through. I got my male at an animal shelter, as we were walking out after the papers were signed I found that he was reactive to other dogs. Otherwise perfect dog. I worked with him and he is completely perfect now and I'm happy I got him.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

You may consider taking the trainer you plan on using, if you plan on using one, with you to evaluate the dog. I have done this many times and feel that my opinion on a dog helps the potential adopter make the right decision. Wether from a shelter or rescue, an unbiased opinion of the dog can help avoid the puppy love goggles. 

The trainer will know what to ask the fostering home as well.

David Winners


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And I will add that the majority of dogs given up and are now in shelters or rescue groups are due to human error. Don't count the dog out if they say he jumps on people, he jumps on people because he wasn't taught any different. My boy was brought in because he was mouthy with the kids, guess what? He has been around kids since day one in my house and has NEVER mouthed them. He follows them everywhere and wants to be with them all the time.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

llombardo said:


> And I will add that the majority of dogs given up and are now in shelters or rescue groups are due to human error. Don't count the dog out if they say he jumps on people, he jumps on people because he wasn't taught any different. My boy was brought in because he was mouthy with the kids, guess what? He has been around kids since day one in my house and has NEVER mouthed them. He follows them everywhere and wants to be with them all the time.


I totally agree.

My CC was an obnoxious, mouthy, jumping, 70 pound pushy jerk when I picked him out. I had to convince the new shelter volunteer to let me take him out. He's perfect for our home now. Behaviors don't worry me at all. It's temperament I'm looking at, and comparable energy levels.

But, you have to understand the dog in front of you to make accurate observations. How many pet owners know what signs of stress and calming signals are, or what avoidance looks like? They really want a dog, and this one is cute.

David Winners


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Winners said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> Behaviors don't worry me at all. It's temperament I'm looking at, and comparable energy levels.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Midnite's temperament is what got me, I was not fond of his looks at all, that grew on me later. I knew when I met him I had to have him based on his disposition alone.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Aside from the topics that have already been brought up, is there a way you can do a few visits with the dog before you make it official? That is what we did when we adopted Rosa. Her foster mom was very accommodating and we did several supervised "play dates" at a park. It was a nice way to see how she reacted to strangers and novel situations and other dogs. And it was a good way to get to know Rosa a little bit so it wasn't such a shock to her world the day she finally came home with us.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

llombardo said:


> And I will add that the majority of dogs given up and are now in shelters or rescue groups are due to human error. Don't count the dog out if they say he jumps on people, he jumps on people because he wasn't taught any different. My boy was brought in because he was mouthy with the kids, guess what? He has been around kids since day one in my house and has NEVER mouthed them. He follows them everywhere and wants to be with them all the time.


I agree with your statement. When we adopted our male shepherd, Red, we were told he loves people, very friendly, walks good on a leash, gets along with other dogs and children etc by the rescue. He was found as a stray, so they were uncertain of his history other than what they've seen. He got along GREAT with everyone in our family, no issues, fit right in. 
I happened to look at his profile they filled out when we got home several days later. Normally had he been online, I would have used it to base my judgement on whether he'd fit or not. Since we adopted him at DogFest we were able to see him in person, which is why I never looked at it right away. His profile said the following:

*Doesn't like to be touched or handled
*Not good around kids or other animals
*Best if in a home with no kids or other animals

Had I just used this, he wouldn't have been adopted. I have a child and other dogs. I just wonder how many other dogs have had similar profiles that detoured people from adopting them. I think some of these charactistics are put on certain breeds because of liability issues. I am just glad we found him and gave him a chance : ) Two years later, he is still an amazing dog and loves attention!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad you are considering adopting. You're getting a lot of great advice. Its smart that you're asking what questions to ask to ensure this dog is right for you. One question I hope you consider is if you're right for this GSD. Since this is your first post I don't know how much you know about the dynamics of the breed. 

One other comment...the people caring for my adopted dog told me he didn't like hugs, he had no house manners and wasn't house broken. Yet, Barty is the most affectionate, loving & well-behaved dog I've ever met. Trust your gut.


----------



## cw0802 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! Such great advice! Thank you so much!

He's an 80lbs bi colored 5 year old boy named Levi. They said he's had his hips checked and has had no other health concerns other than Pannus, which wouldn't deter me from adopting him. 

When I met him, he climbed out of the car and let me take him on the leash with no pulling or trying to get back to his "mommy". We walked for about 10 minutes infront of a PetsMart where other dogs were walking around and he didn't pay much attention to the other dogs. Another member of the organization came to meet us with her GSD and her GSD did growl at Levi but he had no reaction. I'm taking this as a good sign, but since this is a big decision, i do want to be respectful for the dog, organization and myself.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Our Kia was found as a stray, pulled from the shelter and adopted to us after 4 days in the loud kennel. We had no idea what we were getting. Turns out she's VERY sensitive to correction, which my current dog is not, so all about training styles- what does he respond to? What about abuse history? Very obvious Kia is a handler soft dog who was given hard corrections in her past home. We had to learn this the hard way. Lol. Shes food/sticks/toys protective, and is slowly learning that if Sabo grabs a toy/stick/gets a treat, she doesn't have to grab it, he will either share the toy/sick or she will also geta treat. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

erfunhouse said:


> Our Kia was found as a stray, pulled from the shelter and adopted to us after 4 days in the loud kennel. We had no idea what we were getting. Turns out she's VERY sensitive to correction, which my current dog is not, so all about training styles- what does he respond to? What about abuse history? Very obvious Kia is a handler soft dog who was given hard corrections in her past home. We had to learn this the hard way. Lol. Shes food/sticks/toys protective, and is slowly learning that if Sabo grabs a toy/stick/gets a treat, she doesn't have to grab it, he will either share the toy/sick or she will also geta treat.
> 
> Metro 10/2005-5/2013
> Sabo 3/2013-now
> Kia 1/2014- now


They originally thought that Midnite couldn't handle corrections, a prong, or e collar. It was more like those things were used wrong on him and by working with him the correct way made the difference.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

llombardo said:


> They originally thought that Midnite couldn't handle corrections, a prong, or e collar. It was more like those things were used wrong on him and by working with him the correct way made the difference.


I can use a prong successfully with her, but I want her to settle more and have some confidence beforei demand more. She severely lacks confidence. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

CW,

I just wanted to say that if all prospective new owners were as conscientious as you, there wouldn't be the number of dogs in rescues that there are. Don't apologize for asking questions. As was said before, the first thing I want to know is why he is available and that leads me to the rest that I need to know. Once that you're informed, I agree with trusting your gut feeling. It has not let me down with any of my dogs. Good luck in finding your new best friend and don't forget to post pictures when he comes home!


----------



## cw0802 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the great information!

Here's a back story to my situation. In the past I've tried to adopt from a GSD rescue but the rescue chose a family where to dogs would have people around most of the day and/or had experience with the breed. While I can't do much about the "being home most the day" part, I felt I could volunteer with a local rescue in order to gain experience. I reached out and offered to volunteer, and had a meeting with a representative and got to meet this boy that i'm interested in and they offered to let me adopt him right away. I was so excited, but after the excitement wore off, I was worried and concerned since I knew so little. So I decided to inform the organization that I would like to slow down and learn more before I took on the responsibility. Above all else, I wanted what was best for the dog and at this time, with my being so ignorant, I felt it wouldn't be a positive environment since I wasn't 100% ready. My plan, is to help exercise the current boy i'm interested in and should another adopter come calling before I'm ready, fantastic. If not, then he becomes mine! Along with exercising I also hope to shadow some of the other members on home visits and dog evaluations. 

Thanks again for all the information I'll gather here. I look forward to it!


----------



## cw0802 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's an update.

I got to exercise my buddy Levi yesterday for about 3 hours at a pretty big sculpture park here in St. Louis. Paid no attention to people passing by and only curiously turned his head toward other dogs. He never once barked, growled or cried when other dogs walked by. All i had to do is give him a little tug and he refocused on the walk. On our way back to the fosters house, we stopped by a friends house so she could meet him. When she came outside with her 7 month old son (human not k9! lol), Levi put his ears back and laid down for her. He then sheepishly walked over to her once she sat down. He gave her regular doggy kisses on her hand but then, and this is what really got me, he was noticeably more gentle when he approached the baby and gave him kisses. It was like he knew he needed to move slow and be gentle. That melted my heart. 

I think Levi will be finding his forever home this week.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ahh! That would make me want to take him home too! That's neat the rescue let you volunteer to walk him, etc., before deciding if you wanted to adopt, and you resisted the first urge to snatch him up! Good luck with what you decide to do!


----------



## cw0802 (Jan 23, 2014)

readaboutdogs said:


> Ahh! That would make me want to take him home too! That's neat the rescue let you volunteer to walk him, etc., before deciding if you wanted to adopt, and you resisted the first urge to snatch him up! Good luck with what you decide to do!


Thank you! Actually, I applied to be a volunteer with the organization so even after adoption, i plan on working with the group for the foreseeable future!


----------

